# Body mounts



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

R & R body mounts all 14 and the last one by the trunk the bolt disapeard I tried like hell to find it in that. It obviusly broke off but anyone have any ideas ?
What I did was install a bolt on top of the new metal tube with the rubber grommet put that in then installed the lower rubber and washer with the bolt and tightened it. Isnt connected to the body but 13 are. At least everything is the same level it did make a difference in my body height off the frame, about 1/2" or so the old ones were like a sponge. 
But if anyone has any idea how to fix it not a big deal to remove what I put in.No way from the trunk. Its a 65 gto.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Put up a pic Droach…📸


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> Put up a pic Droach…📸





Jetzster said:


> Put up a pic Droach…📸


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> Put up a pic Droach…📸


tommorrow I'll try its all back together so not much to pic but if you've done body mounts then you know theres a nut up in the body you are connecting the frame to. the nut is gone up in the body so I cant or didnt connect the frame, if someone had an idea how to remedy this I would take it apart


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't say this will work in the location you're referring to but sometimes you just have to open up the top metal for access to the cage nuts.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

[/QUOTE]
Thats what I was afraid of, everything is finished paint, trunk etc & I dont weld. I guess I have to leave it as is like I said there are 13 body mounts attached so I doubt anything can happen
So this happened to you? Did you attach the nut to the body? Or just to the bolt i.e, body mount. Dont know how you would attach it to the body like the original way it was. Looks like this one is in the trunk too? Driver side? Thats where mine is.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thats what I was afraid of, everything is finished paint, trunk etc & I dont weld. I guess I have to leave it as is like I said there are 13 body mounts attached so I doubt anything can happen
So this happened to you? Did you attach the nut to the body? Or just to the bolt i.e, body mount. Dont know how you would attach it to the body like the original way it was. Looks like this one is in the trunk too? Driver side? Thats where mine is.
[/QUOTE]
I had to do the same, it was probably the worst job yet but I have a heater core to do so we'll see where that ranks.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

....do you think my car spent some time outside in a field, these look like they were brought up from the Titanic, the cut open areas were all going to be covered with dyno mat and carpet and trunk carpet so I did the best to put the flap back in place and no one will see them. Even had to cut a flap in both front fender wells those I welded and smoothed out before paint.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> ....do you think my car spent some time outside in a field, these look like they were brought up from the Titanic, the cut open areas were all going to be covered with dyno mat and carpet and trunk carpet so I did the best to put the flap back in place and no one will see them. Even had to cut a flap in both front fender wells those I welded and smoothed out before paint.


Boy thats some rust none of mine were that bad the one in question isnt even rusty , but someone recently replaced the bottom mounts but not the upper rubber, dont now why they're not that hard to replace. Some of them look new. It did change the cars height, before the drivers door would scrape the front Q panel when jacked up now it does it all the time Im going to have to deal with it, and the door is harder to close along with the hood. I reused all the bolts cleaned and painted the heads, some of the washers were a bit rusty soI tossed them but I have alot of bolts, washers and rubber left over


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

The nut doesnt need to be attached to the body for any reason, other than in stock configuration, it could not be accessed... SO it could not be tightened.

Therefore, if you cut access and simply place a nut on it, you can use the access hole to tighten it, too. Taking it apart in the future could prove to be annoying... but usually any high speed air tool will whip em off.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Mine are all open. I had ideas of making it into a plug hole, But there shouldnt be a reason for me to reopen them again. So clean them up and put them to bed.


----------



## bluemist slate (Aug 30, 2021)

The passenger's rear did the same thing on my 65. Took my hole saw and drilled an acess hole. Removed the encapsulated nut and replaced it with a regular nut. My trunk floor will be replaced later because of some rust.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I guess I could open it and rset the piece with a rivot gun cant find the darn thing though, and I just got some good sealant that would work


----------

